# Being forced to repay a ride



## Giantatm (Sep 3, 2015)

Last week I picked up a group of rowdy guys in Newport Beach at 2 am at 3x the rate. They were obnoxious but the pay was good so I drove them. The charge ended up being $195 for the ride and I recieved $155 or so for it. I received that in my paycheck. A week later my next paycheck is short about $95. I find out that I am being forced to repay a majority of that big fare from last week. I have not been contacted by uber about this. This is bull shit, how can they just randomly take money from me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds like they are claiming inefficient route or some such and the csr just adjusted it.

It sucks, yes unfair but guess what, happens all the time. You have to be on the lookout for it.

Complain, ask why it was adjusted and demand it back. I've always prevailed when riders try to pull crap like that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Taking anything back once played flies in the face of state and federal labor laws. But what do they care and I bet the CSR's have no clue about that. 

They got me for 3 bucks that way from 3 weeks ago. And was there Nav system that told me to go that way. **** JWA. never doing another pick up from their again..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Taking anything back once played flies in the face of state and federal labor laws. But what do they care and I bet the CSR's have no clue about that.
> 
> They got me for 3 bucks that way from 3 weeks ago. And was there Nav system that told me to go that way. **** JWA. never doing another pick up from their again..


I hear you, I've had a rider claim they didn't ride once and I had to fight to get that back. The problem is that labor laws don't have any bearing here because we are currently classified as Independent Contractors. I'll fight them for a dollar, the idea of someone taking money that's mine doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I thought that might be the case being an IC , but put it out there n e any.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

OP, you are very leaving out _very _critical information to your story...

So, why did Uber say they were making an adjustment? Did you go the wrong way, did pax not "know" it was 3.0 Surge. Tell us more...


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Taking anything back once played flies in the face of state and federal labor laws.


I don't think so. If a payer pays an incorrect amount of money for something, they are very much within their rights to recoup that money.

That's not to speak to this exact situation, as I don't know the details. I'm speaking only about the incorrect generality that I quoted.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi! I'm not an Uber driver yet but considering it. Thought I'd come here and learn from experienced drivers. 

How can a rider underpay? Doesn't the charge go directly to their credit card?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^ The rider complains to uber, "insufficient route", uber then sends a credit back to the card holder, then your earnings get adjusted.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh dear, what a hassle. I hope that doesn't happen too often. I've been an Uber rider several times and every ride was lovely and excellent. I can't imagine people complaining. I know there are jerks in the world, but hopefully fewer than the good, honest passengers. What is your experience with riders overall?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> Oh dear, what a hassle. I hope that doesn't happen too often. I've been an Uber rider several times and every ride was lovely and excellent. I can't imagine people complaining. I know there are jerks in the world, but hopefully fewer than the good, honest passengers. What is your experience with riders overall?


Very mixed. Some are 1st & 2nd timers, some are self entitled and rude, some truly enjoy and appreciate the service.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Reason #47 why I don't work the late-night bar scene


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber hopes you don't catch it. Send in the details of the trip and they should fix it.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Why was the fare so high? How far and what car?


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm in a similar situation only I am the one getting screwed... I keep diligent account of my fares and who is on surge and what fares I accept.. I picked up a 1.5 ( Confirmed 1.5 while accepting) only to see the fare was at reg rate after I ended the trip.. I as pissed.. No way bill info and Uber text book response was " The rider always confirm's acceptence of SURGE" Anybody been screwed like this ?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

80sDude said:


> I picked up a 1.5 ( Confirmed 1.5 while accepting) only to see the fare was at reg rate after I ended the trip.. I as pissed.. No way bill info and Uber text book response was " The rider always confirm's acceptence of SURGE" Anybody been screwed like this ?


*Uber stealing surge*


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Funny thing to is the PAX seemed to know the surge was not in affect or they wanted to see me rate them ( Which has never happened to me) Rate them << They asked " Can we see the total fare cost ? I was shocked as they looked liked " Gotcha"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Simple Solution to find actual Surge Fare Discrepancies:*

If you think the ride should/might be a surge priced ride, you can ask your rider whether they're being charged a surge price. Explain to them that something fishy might be going on with what a Rider pays for a ride in a surge zone, when the Driver receives only non surge priced rides.

I'm sure the riders would be appalled if they are being charged Surge Price while the Drivers receive none of it. They'd be happy to share their receipts with the Driver. The riders already have the Drivers' Uber phone number.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uber would do this bull all the time due to high surge even when the route was perfect. Why because Uber would rather you loose the money then them pay. They want to keep the customer happy, then they should pay, not the driver.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber stealing surge*


Sorry chi but no one as actually proven that this has happened. The pictures provided are different trips. The driver app is slow to update. Im way pro driver but I need to see proof. We can't belive this without proof. This would be credit card and tax fraud because of how Uber shifts the tax burden to the drivers.

NEVER FOLLOW THE DRIVER APPS SUTGE RATE. ONLY BELIVE THE INCOMING PING SURGE RATE AND THE RIDER APP.


----------



## Raroberts (Oct 20, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Taking anything back once played flies in the face of state and federal labor laws. But what do they care and I bet the CSR's have no clue about that.
> 
> They got me for 3 bucks that way from 3 weeks ago. And was there Nav system that told me to go that way. **** JWA. never doing another pick up from their again..


I took a guy to JWA Sunday and the Uber nav had me getting off the freeway and getting right back on and told me to go a really strange way once we got to the airport area,,I just followed the signs and got in just fine. The pax told me I should chuck my nav system out the window.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

They tried that with me before. I had a ride where I was detoured 3 times for road repaving. It cost almost 3 times what it would normally cost. Customer said no problem, they understood. 2 hours later I get an email saying customer complained about fare and I took inefficient route and sliced my fare by 2/3. I immediately sent an email back saying it was not my fault there were 3 detours. They finally restored the full amount to me. Just complain and complain until they restore the full amount. It may take numerous emails but do not give up.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> Hi! I'm not an Uber driver yet but considering it. Thought I'd come here and learn from experienced drivers.
> 
> How can a rider underpay? Doesn't the charge go directly to their credit card?


Uber employee's don't care, you have to just demand the money back most the time and watch for these things.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Small claims court. You are an independent, you agree to the pay when you accept the fare. Just like you agree to a plumbers quote before the repair. Watch what happens to you when you only pay the plumber half, after the fact.

People ... wake the hell up. Stop being piss ant slaves to Uber. Treat yourself as a business. Sue the company when this happens. My god, most of you cower at the beast called Iber, then gripe and complain yet do nothing about it.

Start a thread on this very subject, uber taking back money, get a class action going!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Taking anything back once played flies in the face of state and federal labor laws. But what do they care and I bet the CSR's have no clue about that.
> 
> They got me for 3 bucks that way from 3 weeks ago. And was there Nav system that told me to go that way. **** JWA. never doing another pick up from their again..


This is not a labor relation. it's a contractor one. different rules. Still a BS move.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Raroberts said:


> I took a guy to JWA Sunday and the Uber nav had me getting off the freeway and getting right back on and told me to go a really strange way once we got to the airport area,,I just followed the signs and got in just fine. The pax told me I should chuck my nav system out the window.


Everytime a Pax suggests an alternate route it ends up taking longer than the app predicted. The exception being some of the downtown short trips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Adbam said:


> Sorry chi but no one as actually proven that this has happened. The pictures provided are different trips. The driver app is slow to update. Im way pro driver but I need to see proof. We can't belive this without proof. This would be credit card and tax fraud because of how Uber shifts the tax burden to the drivers.
> 
> NEVER FOLLOW THE DRIVER APPS SUTGE RATE. ONLY BELIVE THE INCOMING PING SURGE RATE AND THE RIDER APP.


The only way to get proof is to screenshot the ping or pull up the rider info after accepting and screenshot that. Also ask the rider if they are on surge and how much.

I haven't driven for a while but I'm having so many issues with my surge map that's my plan from now on.


----------



## dsmcars (Nov 1, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Uber hopes you don't catch it. Send in the details of the trip and they should fix it.


How do you send in the details of the trip?


----------

